# AML Flex Track



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I purchaed several hundred feet of AML flex track a couple of years ago. This is 332 brass rail with brown ties. I use turkety grit as a ballast and the track is free floating.

I just noticed that the rail is coming loose from the ties, the area around the "spikes" is degrading and the ties are turing white. Is anyone having this problem??

I live in Central Illinois so the climate is quite variable.

What would you recomend new ties or screw the rail to the existing ties??

Ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd first recommend contacting AML and seeing if they will replace the track. 

Next if you keep the track, use some "armorall type" liquid to retard the damage from UV, which is almost certainly your problem (white chalky surface is UV damage on plastic). The stuff I use every 6 months on my 10 year old Aristo track is the bright lime green bottle from the Turtle Wax people, something with "2000" in the name. 

Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, can you provide a picture?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, pretty common. The ties do not have a great UV protection. My friend are just about falling apart. Were going to just replace them with sunset valley ties as they are a direct replacement with the code 250 rail. On yours you only option is to call Cliff at Accucraft and see is they have any warranty still. I think its 1-2 years. We had another problem of the ties buckling causeing them to rock side to side. Cliff replaced them though they have been since replaced again with SVRR ties. 

You can try painting the new ties with brown Krylon and then a UV clear. That will be good for a few years till you need to clear again. Be sure to use a UV clear though.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies............Greg do spray the ties/track with pump up sprayer??

Fred with AML has already contacted me and we are working through the issues.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They changed the model number on the stuff, I just go by the color now ha ha.

Spray on ties and let soak in, don't wash off... wipe the rails later, water based.


----------

